
Microsoft grew more than the whole of Google's sales this last quarter - danw
http://www.vecosys.com/2007/04/29/putting-google-into-perspective/
======
Prrometheus
A not-very-interesting study in percentages vs. absolute numbers.

Google is still one of the most remarkable growth stories of all time. It
takes something special to grow a $1 Billion+ company at 66%!!!

------
sbraford
Certainly puts things in perspective.

